# 027 Switches with other radius curved track



## Lorin Robinson (Aug 9, 2013)

New to collecting Lionel and specializing in post-war. Want to build a "demo" layout using 027, but I'm confused about switches and track radius. Must 027 Switches be used with 
27" radius curved track. Or can one use other radii, such as 42"? Or must one use what is apparently an 027 switch that is called an 042 switch?

Will appreciate enlightenment!

Thanks.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

There are 42 inch curves in the O27 style track, so there shouldn't be a problem putting these together. I believe there are also 54 inch curves made for O27.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd suggest you post roughly what you're trying to accomplish and we'll see if we can suggest some logical solutions. There are many ways to skin a cat. 

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A number on a switch is not always a radius but an id between automatic and manual. It makes it difficult to find the other radius pieces of track.


----------



## Lorin Robinson (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion.

Let's say I want to put together a simple ova layout with 027 42" curves and two straights on each side. Then I want to add a passing track, replacing one straight on each side with L and R 027 switches. Can I use 42" curved track between the switches? Or are there switches called "027" that work with 42" curved track.

Either I'm making this far more complicated than it is--or Lionel is or has....


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

You mean something like this? The curved sections at the ends of the oval are made of Lionel part 65049, which are O27 42 inch curves.

http://www.lionel.com/products/find...473FE3-DA33-81B2-6387039A8EABFA3A&PageID=2119









The approximate dimensions of this layout are 60x100 inches


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Lorin Robinson said:


> Or are there switches called "027" that work with 42" curved track.


Yes, there are 42 inch curve switches for O27 track. They are parts 65167 (left) and 65168 (right):

http://www.lionel.com/products/finder/ProductDetail.cfm?ProductNumber=6-65167

http://www.lionel.com/products/finder/ProductDetail.cfm?ProductNumber=6-65168


----------



## Lorin Robinson (Aug 9, 2013)

*027 Switches*

Thanks. That's the answer I needed. 

Appreciate the help....


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

By the way, I made the layout above with the program AnyRail:

http://www.anyrail.com/

If you want to experiment with designs and find out what kinds of track you need, you may want to try it out. For example, you can select the Lionel O27 library and see what parts are compatible.


----------



## Lorin Robinson (Aug 9, 2013)

*AnyRail*

Thanks. Took a look and I think I'll give it a try. Appreciate the advice....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You don't really need a track program for that?
Just a circle/oval, with a couple of switches?
By the time you learn how to use the program you could have built it. :smokin:


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, but Lorin may want to try different combinations of curves and switches before laying down the bucks to buy them.


----------

